# Help rats trying to eat litter pellets



## Kchilson02 (Jan 20, 2016)

I just got litter and litter boxes for my girls and they keep trying to eat them they usually chew then leave it alone but is this a health risk? I literally just put it in their cage its the Kaytee Critter Litter for ferrets rabbits and small animals.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Does it contain baking soda?As you said they usually chew it, but don't swallow it.However if the litter contains baking soda, I would switch to one that doesn't. Eating baking soda (some will stay in their mouth if they chew their litter) can cause congestive heart failure. My rat, Gribouilli died from congestive heart failure, and she used to chew a little on the Yesterday News with baking soda litter....According to my vet, it was congenital- however I can't dismiss that the baking soda might have caused it or aggravated it. If you Google congestive heart failure and baking soda, it appears that there is a causation.


----------



## Kchilson02 (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks ill look up ingredients to find out but i think it was because they thought it was a food dish lol hoping they will learn to use it


----------



## Kchilson02 (Jan 20, 2016)

So far all i can see for ingredients is all natural bentonite


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm not familiar with that litter. However, it seems that 
bentonite is a form of clay and clay is not safe for pet rats (or any pets, I'm guessing) if it is swallowed.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I do not have time right now to do the research. I know that cat litter that contains clay is not safe. I would take the litter away to be sure and look if other rat people are using it.


----------



## Kchilson02 (Jan 20, 2016)

From what i found it seems to be ok to use even though its got clay in it.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Ok. I just know that cat litter with clay isn't safe. Clumping cat litter has calcium/sodium bentonite in it, and I read it was bad if ingested... As I said I'm not familiar with that litter.


----------



## Kchilson02 (Jan 20, 2016)

Ok thanks ill keep an eye on it and keep researching


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

I would just switch to something that they would find less appetizing, like recycled paper or aspen.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Rats will eat there bedding, its something they do in the wild to settle there stomach if its a bit off, or just as a reassurance type thing. Its called pica and isn't a big deal in itself. It does mean you need to pick a good substrate / bedding though. Paper cat litters are generally the best. I wouldn't use anything containing clay or similar. Hemp or aspen are also good options.


----------



## Angel_Rat (Feb 17, 2016)

Whats the best litter?like to use in a litter box


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

I definitely wouldn't use cat litter. For more than one reason. 

I have a lot of cats and used many different litters over the years. I have yet to find one that isn't dusty. _Even_ the ones that claim to be dust free. Most cat litters have bentonite clay in them because it is so highly absorbent. It's _so_ absorbent that it is actually used to set basement walls in places with very high water tables. 

Although people do actually drink bentonite clay to detox their bodies safely, the water to clay ratio is high. You rats would have to drink massive amounts of water to pass the clay safely.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

If you can find a pure paper cat litter then its useually very safe, I use back to nature over here and its 100% recycled newspaper (I think yesterdays news may be over there)


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

I haven't used paper litter. I don't recall ever seeing any like that. But, I practically have a cat rescue, so odor control is very important! So far, I've only found one that really eliminates the odor, along with frequent cleaning! I might try it for the ratties though, if I see it anywhere.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

be very careful with none paper based cat litter. Clay is dangerous if ingested and wood is very dusty and bad for respiratory systems when it breaks down.


----------



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

Also, I think they make litter boxes with grids and stuff over top to keep them from eating it... I think most are designed for ferrets and rabbits, so I don't know how well it will work-I've never used litter boxes-but it might be worth a try.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

These aren't good for animals that actually benefit from eating there own droppings on occasion (which includes rats, rabbits and guineapigs) its a very human outlook to stop what's a natural behaviour which evolved for a reason


----------

